# Acer (Sony) Battery Recall - READ ME -



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Acer has announced a recall on about 27,000 Sony-made Li-on batteries.

*Affected Models*:
Travelmate series with model number beginning in 242, 320, 321, 330, 422, 467, 561, C20.

Aspire series with model number beginning in 556, 560, 567, 930, 941, 980.

Contact Acer at (800) 503-2330 or online at www.acerbatteryrecall.com/AcerWeb


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Dell has also placed a recall on these affected models:



> *Latitude*: D410, D500, D505, D510, D520, D600, D610, D620, D800, D810
> *Inspiron*: 500M, 510M, 600M, 700M, 710M, 6000, 6400, 8500, 8600, 9100, 9200, 9300, 9400, E1505, E1705
> *Precision*: M20, M60, M70, M90
> *XPS*: XPS, XPS Gen2, XPS M170, XPS M1710


Quote taken from *Dell Recall Website*

Contact Dell Customer Care (US): +1 (888) 560-8324


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.gateway.com/battery/


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Here are some more

Description: These lithium ion batteries were sold with, or sold separately to be used with, the following notebook computer models: 

Computer Manufacturer Computer Model Battery Model 

Fujitsu LifeBook: P1510, P1510D, P7120, P7120D, S7020, S7020D, C1320D, Q2010, T4210 CP229720-01, CP229725-01, CP234003-01, CP234019-01, CP255100-01, CP255108-01, CP267910-01, CP267915-01, CP283030-01, CP293420-01 

Gateway Gateway: CX200, CX210, E100M, M250, M255, M280, M285, M465, M685, MP8708, NX260, NX510, NX560, NX860, NX100, MX1025, MX6918b, and MX1020j 916C4610F, 916C4720F, 916C4730F, 916C5010F, W230 

Sony Sony VAIO: VGN-FE550G, VGN-FE570G, VGN-T240P, VGN-T250, VGN-T250P, VGN-T260P, VGN-T270P, VGN-T340P, VGN-T350, VGN-T350P, VGN-T360P, VGN-T370P VGP-BPS3A, VGP-BPS2B 

Toshiba Portege: M300, M400/M405, S100/S105
Qosmio: G35
Satellite: R10/R15
Tecra: A2, M3, M4, M5, M6, and S3 PA3191U-4BRS, PA3356U-2BRS, PA3475U-1BRS, PA3191U-5BRS, PA3356U-3BRS, PA3476U-1BRS 

The battery model can be found on the battery's label.


----------

